# Il ride a pink bike! CK Sky warrior



## jrassett (Jul 8, 2013)

hi folks! found this guy last week, think its a '59 Coast King Sky Warrior. only pictures Ive seen of this bike were pink so Im wondering if its sun faded or if this is just the color? Im ridin it anyway, and proud of it! Am I right on the year or is it earlier? thanks in advance!


----------



## Monark52 (Jul 8, 2013)

Try taking the tank apart, there is usually good color in there. It might have been a purple bike when it was new...let us know!


----------



## R.Wheeler (Nov 4, 2019)

jrassett said:


> hi folks! found this guy last week, think its a '59 Coast King Sky Warrior. only pictures Ive seen of this bike were pink so Im wondering if its sun faded or if this is just the color? Im ridin it anyway, and proud of it! Am I right on the year or is it earlier? thanks in advance!


----------



## R.Wheeler (Nov 4, 2019)

jrassett said:


> hi folks! found this guy last week, think its a '59 Coast King Sky Warrior. only pictures Ive seen of this bike were pink so Im wondering if its sun faded or if this is just the color? Im ridin it anyway, and proud of it! Am I right on the year or is it earlier? thanks in advance!




Hey there! I just picked up a different year of this bike, and it’s got the same fade happening. It’s nearly bare in some spots and is definitely red in others. Strange paint...


----------



## 1motime (Nov 4, 2019)

Those colors were an early attempt at a custom Candy color.  They faded and died fairly quickly just like early custom car paint jobs


----------



## R.Wheeler (Nov 4, 2019)

I’m not really surprised. There’s nothing for the paint to grab onto. I hate to think that clear coat would be the only savior for it.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2019)

Nice paint fade on those two examples. Candy Red shot over a silver base. Some say that the Red paint turns to gold after it fades out but that's not the case. Hahahaaaa! 

Schwinn shot there Red over a gold base in the mid 50's and the bikes turned to gold. 









						Schwinn Base Coat | All Things Schwinn
					

Does anyone know if 1955 was the last year of the gold base coat on the Opal colors? And was it just used with the Red colors? I've only seen this situation on the Opal Red bikes that were 54 and 55 models.




					thecabe.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 9, 2019)

The OP's CtC is Huffy built, the second is CBC/Ross built. But apparently someone really wanted a Schwinn Corvette!


----------



## R.Wheeler (Nov 9, 2019)

Adamtinkerer said:


> The OP's CtC is Huffy built, the second is CBC/Ross built. But apparently someone really wanted a Schwinn Corvette!



Right? Apparently they weren’t willing to compromise the original graphics though. I think it’s a great little part of it’s history.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Nov 14, 2019)

I have virtually the same bike, and it has the same paint fade. Mine is also the Huffy built version. I love the graphics on these. I call mine the Pink Warrior!


----------



## Superman1984 (Nov 14, 2019)

I'd ride a pink bike  if it looked like that BUT pink clothes .... Not Likely


----------

